

The Illusion of Wealth - julesie
http://miscellanyofjules.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/the-illusion-of-wealth.html

======
niner01
Most people spend to their level of income, and sometimes beyond, which often
makes them nervous and miserable. Even the rich feel this, especially with big
items like the Lear Jet repayments - it's golden handcuffs and it sucks... or
so I'm told.

